# Bleaching Eyebrows??



## Jules123 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hello everyone!*

well, today i went to sephora to treat myself to a few things. i had just dyed my hair from a dark brown to an auburnish color and needed some assistance in the way of colors.

i had a MUA help me out with some choices....one of which was vincent- longo's powder and pomade in "brunette" for eyebrows....she suggested that i could use body lightening bleach to lighten my brows and then fill them in with this. the thought of this freaks me out a bit, and i was wondering if anyone else had done this before, and how does it look when you fill them in?

my eyebrow color is a dark brown. any info would be very helpful!:flowers:thanks!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 10, 2006)

It's somewhat dangerous to put that so close to your eyes. Even if you're careful, sometimes the fumes can irritate them. They will also most likely lighten up to a reddish/orange color --- If someone was going drastically lighter or darker, we'd usually apply some of the same dye mix to the brows, but for a much shorter time.


----------



## beautynista (Apr 11, 2006)

this might be a late response but i just saw it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i've actually bleached my eyebrows many times because i simply can't keep buying dye just to do my eyebrows. How's the vincent longo product? if you've tried this experiment that the MUA told you bout it....let us know the outcome! i really need help in that department as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2006)

be careful if you do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> like janelle said, it could be very harmful for the eyes!


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 12, 2006)

In the book making faces by kevin aucoin there is a page on bleaching the eyebrows with a facial hair bleach, he offers some good advice, and you can read it on amazon by previewing the book. hth


----------

